# First Horse Critique?



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

I think by reading your post you already know which horse you have an affectation for.


----------



## uhlysse (Sep 9, 2009)

Hehe...this is true..but I haven't ridden any of them! I'd really just love your guys' input anyways. :] 

I'm pretty much the last person to go for with conformation, but Mighty's conf. seems pretty dang awesome to me. Something about his hind end seems off to me, and maybe his neck as well. But I'm not sure. And something about his face seems off, but I might just be seeing things. La Decadence is just gorgeous and super sweet...AHH! This is going to be hard. Help! :O haha


----------



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

#1. u probably want to ride as soon as u get ur horse. therefore this one would probably not be the best choice! you would have to rehabilitate him and condition him before you could do anything like jumping or anything intense. also alot of injuries come back to haunt the horses later in life. like cause problems later. and the fact that hes young and has this injury makes me suspicious. i have had problems with horses like this before. but if you do want a project or challenge this would be good. with a trainer of course.


#2.I personally like mighty brave.
and u said ur confidence was knocked and he sounds and looks solid to me.
i also like that he was introduced to fences at 4! which is a great age. not too young. i think he would be the best match.
and cribbing is something to be fixed. if he does stay inside. some of the best horses ive known have had to have crib collars on 

#3. oh the 2 year olds. i definatly wouldnt advise this. i bout an unbroke two year old and it is HELL!!! hes very quiet but its hard to train. and the feelings are mixed. it takes alot of time and effort. no two days are the same. we have good days and bad!! it overall is usually hard hard work. but could pay off later.
but i would suggest a very experienced rider to train a 2 year old. as it is very difficult. iand time consuming especially if u r a teenager. 


well theres my input! hope it helped


----------



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

oh and how high is might brave being jumped at ??


----------



## uhlysse (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks, Megan! I agree on all counts. I liked Harp, but dealing with an injury and green-ness won't really be worth the discounted price, I think. I'm not sure how high Mighty Brave has been jumped, and he is wearing a crib collar right now. The 2 year old has been ridden quite a bit, but I definitely agree. I'd prefer a horse with more experience that isn't going to flip out about stuff that 2 year olds tend to flip out about.  haha. 

So basically...just critique Mighty Brave, you guys! Or point out things about the other two if you'd like. Thanks!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Being that this is your first horse I don't think either 1 or 3 are even something that would be good for you or the horse. You want your first horse to know it's job and be able to teach you lots- as well as being solid. Number 2 looks like a cute horse and a "packer" but he is 4 so he has a lot to learn.

Is it possible for you to find a horse that has some more life experience? I am not doubting your riding ability but I think that would be best for you and whatever horse you get, also you can build back up your confidence. A young inexperienced horse is going to do nothing but harm to your confidence.

Do you plan to work with a trainer on a weekly basis? If you want me to help you horse hunt I would be more then happy! Let me know 

PS... please don't jump a horse till they are 4 or 5 (i would air more towards 5) .. you need a SOLID flat foundation and to make sure they are done growing, my OTTB didn't stop growing till she was 5


----------



## uhlysse (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks, Karley! :] Yes, it'd definitely be possible to find an older, more experienced horse. I'd love some help hunting! We just went to this facility as it is close to our house and has great prices. It's got hundreds of miles of trails through wine country and tons of teens that board and get together and ride. I really like the atmosphere there! But they do have a lot of younger TB's. And I would be working with a trainer, but I'm not sure how frequently. I'd probably have at least one lesson a week. I'll PM you with more info on what I'm looking for and my area and things like that! Thanks again.


----------



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

oh and i love how mighty brave just takes it when the girl riding bounces around or kicks him. hes just like doo ti doo.
my horse flips if i kick him or bounce around. so that really really good


----------



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

Lysieeeeeee!!

I'm so excited that it's finally "time". It seems like it's been forever. 

I personally think that you would be better off finding a nice, big QH. Especially if you want something versatile in both English and western. Not saying TB's can't be versatile or do western but for the MOST part, they aren't the "ranchiest" horses out there, as you know. 

But out of all those, Mighty Brave is the best choice in my opinion. Most broke, for sure. But I also know you can find something older with more experience and better broke for cheaper. Around here at these times, if you really wanted a TB, you can find one for waaaay cheaper. $3500 seems a bit steep. 

If you like any of my horses, btw, let me know. I would give you an awesome deal. All the ones I have are on my website except for one AQHA gelding. And I will let you know if I get something in or hear of anything. What's the price range?


----------



## uhlysse (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks, Heather! That's what I'm thinking, too. My dad likes Harp the best, but I think he's seeing money signs. But my mom has talked to him and let him know that the initial cost of the horse is the least of their worries. 

I'll definitely ask for your opinion on all of the horses we look at. And maybe we can bribe you and have you come out with us one day, too. :] 

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1523808 - Arieoso

Do you like this gelding? I like just about everything about him. There are some videos and more pictures at this site: 

Arieoso : $3,000 16 hand 9yr AQHA Gelding Dressage and Trail training - Welcome to SunShine & DayDreams ~ Horse Back Riding and Quality Horses For Sale - Powered by Phanfare

I'll definitely keep an eye on your website, too! :]


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

go ride him


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Definitely not 1 or 3. The two-year-old is, IMO, too young to even be ridden at all, and unless you have experience working with fresh off-the-track-TBs, you shouldn't get one. It won't be fair to you or the horse.
Personally, I think you should look for something that already knows what it's doing. That way you can work on YOU, and you can think about things like showing. That's not going to happen with a four year old, unless you're taking three lessons a week. You can find something awesome to lease or even something in its teens for very little money.


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Alright. You are going to hate me. I personally do not think you should buy a horse, especially if you haven't ridden in 8 months. Take lessons for several solid months at the disipline you want to ride in, and then slowly begin looking at horses, and make sure you take your trainer to look at the horses.

For a first horse, you do not need an un-ridden TB, nor do you need a 2 year old. You need a been-there-done-that horse, that will teach you, not the other way around.

green+green=DISASTER

I know I didn't give you the answer you wanted, but I have seen too many riders bite more than they can chew, one of my best friends being one of them. 
She was in almost the exact same situation as you, and she bought an extremely nice, expensive, 5 year old horse, and now with all of her "un-training" she would be lucky to get 1/4th of what she payed. She is forced to constanly try to fix her horses problems, and has no time to improve her own riding.

Good Luck.


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

How experienced are you? Since it's your first horse I don't think you should get a young, green thoroughbred. There are ALOT of GREAT ottb's out there that are very sensible, quiet and that inexperienced riders can handle, but green horses are VERY VERY easy to mess up. Trust me, i've been there. I'm 18 and got a 3 year old from the track at 16. I have done all of his training and we've done well together but i've been riding since I was 6 and he was my 5th horse. I've ridden lots and lots of horses and while i'm not a professional I would consider myself an experienced rider. I don't know how well you ride, or how long you've been riding and i'm not saying because your 16 you shouldnt get a green horse, because I did, but i'm just not sure your ready for it, since it's your first horse. I would look for something a little older (6-12) that has done more.


----------



## uhlysse (Sep 9, 2009)

Of course I don't hate you. :] I'm taking all of your guys' opinions, and I appreciate all of them! I wish I could edit my original post(can we?), because I'm really not considering the 1st or 3rd horse anymore. And I'm also not very interested in the 2nd horse, either. I'm looking for an older horse now that can teach me. That's why I linked to the buckskin quarter horse in my last post. The last thing I want to do is bite off more than I can chew and regret my decision. 

I do want to take a few months of lessons before I get a horse. My birthday is in 4 months, and I definitely will not get a horse until then. I wouldn't feel comfortable purchasing a horse at this moment because I haven't ridden in so long. 

Thanks for all of your help, guys.


----------



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

If you go ride that buckskin, be careful!!!

When we were looking for a horse for Mark, we went to go see this gelding that that lady Sonja had that she said was great for beginners. We all rode on the trail, I rode that gelding. Thank god, because she told me to walk away from the other two and that he would be fine but he started rearing and all this bull....

Nothing against her and her horses, I'm just saying... be careful.


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like a great plan! And we want tons and tons of pictures and videos!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you looking for a certain color? You can get more horse for the money if you do not have to have a buckskin. I am a little confused by the post about young TB's the horses I saw in the links were older qtrs but I had to double check the breed because I thought the 1st one looked more like a tennessee walker


----------



## uhlysse (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm definitely not looking for a specific color. That's really the last thing I'm concerned with. The buckskin is gorgeous, but there's no way I'd chose him over a better horse that was a less exciting color. 

I know the horse market is down right now, as is everything else, really. I'd say our price range is under $3,000. I do live in california, though, where everything seems to be a tad bit more expensive(hay...agghh). How much do you guys think a good, seasoned, sound first-horse would be priced at in today's market?

Oh, and all of the horses in my links in the first post were TB's. I'm 100% sure of it. They were at a barn that is specifically dedicated to the rehoming of OTTB's. They're definitely not QH or TWH.


----------



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

A really well broke horse in our area generally starts at $2500, so you are in the right price range. Of course, there are those ones that are cheaper for reasons like no papers, in their teens, owners needs to sell quick, etc.


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

"Is it possible for you to find a horse that has some more life experience? I am not doubting your riding ability but I think that would be best for you and whatever horse you get, also you can build back up your confidence. A young inexperienced horse is going to do nothing but harm to your confidence."


I have to say I agree. Maybe find for your First horse one a little older and can do some stuff that you want to do. Later on when you are ready you can look at younger ones adn work with a trainer
​


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Yesterday the links went to some buckskin qtrs so this is really confusing.


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

If you get an older one say, 13-18, you could definatly get a good horse in your price range. 

You can always look up in price too, in this market most people will drop a 1,000 or 2 if its going to a good home.

Or, you could look into a payment plan if you find the PERFECT horse, and its a little out of your range. Not all people will do a payment plan, but if they will it is a fantastic deal.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i personally think youd be better off going for a big quarterhorse in its teens. something thats well trained and talented, and that you could show and do whatever you want with without worrying about having to train it or reacuring injuries.

especally as a first horse, i wouldnt recommed any of those horses, too young and too green


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i too think you should check out the buckskin, he looks like a good horse.

but, youll want to visit and ride him SEVERAL times before you buy. you want to make sure hes right for you, and not an "impulse" buy.
theres 2479284 horses out there, sometimes it takes time and a lot of looking to find the perfect one


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

maybe something like these:

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1373482 - Artful Glow

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1523800 - Monet

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1490698 - Lucky


----------



## uhlysse (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for your help, guys. :] 

churumbeque- The first post I made was all thoroughbreds. But the buckskin QH was just one I posted for you guys to look at. 

heyycutter- I agree. :] While I don't want to do much showing, i don't think, I am looking for a horse that is above say..10 years old? I'm definitely not in a rush, either. I'm not going to hold my parents to their promise of getting me a horse for my 16th birthday(4 months). I just want to take lessons until then and then start looking for a horse over the summer. I'm not in a rush. :] The first two horses you suggested are in northern california, I think, but I did see the third horse earlier today. I've been obsessively checking craigslist and dreamhorse.  It's pretty bad. haha.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

That horse "Artful Glow" is sold but I wanted him b4 he sold haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

uhlysse said:


> I'm definitely not looking for a specific color. That's really the last thing I'm concerned with. The buckskin is gorgeous, but there's no way I'd chose him over a better horse that was a less exciting color.
> 
> I know the horse market is down right now, as is everything else, really. I'd say our price range is under $3,000. I do live in california, though, where everything seems to be a tad bit more expensive(hay...agghh). How much do you guys think a good, seasoned, sound first-horse would be priced at in today's market?


I am glad to finally see someone not necessarily out for color! ; ) Good going!

I'm in Kansas now, and they are a dime a dozen for $1000-$1500, easy. 

I am actually headed to my home town this weekend, and I promised a guy friend of mine that I would get some flicks of his horses, he has PLENTY of mares and geldings for sale, as they are trying to downsize their herd. In case anyone's interested!


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

You should also try www.equine.com www.equinehits.com www.equinenow.com and www.localhorse.com 

They are all great sites, and my favorite pick of all horse sale sights is equine.com.


----------



## uhlysse (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey guys, I just wanted to update you on what I'm doing. :] 

We saw an article in the paper for this rescue place that offers "sponsorship". You get to sponsor a horse and see it whenever you want and ride it on trails and stuff whenever you want(if they evaluate your skill level and you're able to), and then the monthly price includes a lesson a week. We went to the rescue today, and I really liked it! My parents were used to the fancy Saddleseat barn I used to ride at, so the rescue place was a bit of a shock to them, but I tried to explain to them that running a rescue isn't exactly a profitable business. 

There were a few horses that I was pretty interested in sponsoring. When I go for my lesson on sunday, I'll be interested to see what horse I ride. I'm going to take lessons for a while and then sponsor a horse if all goes well. It's a three month commitment, so I'm thinking I'll want to start in May or June, so then I could sponsor the horse all summer. I can also take care of my community service hours for highschool there, too! :] 

So I just wanted to let you guys know what I'm doing. Thanks for all of your help!


----------

